# Smokey Lasagna



## geek with fire (Mar 10, 2008)

Smokey Lasagna....well, not exactly.  I was tasked with making lasagna for our community group tonight (a small church group).  I was threatened within an inch of my life that it was not to go in the smoker.  I begged and pleaded, but lost.  So I did the next best thing.  I smoked 2 pounds of whole milk mozzerella and 2 blocks of parm.  They added a very nice smokey goodness.

Next time I may take the 2 tubes of breakfast sausage and smoke them as a fatty and crumble them into the lasagna meat base.

But, it turned out very good with just the cheese smoked.  I usually base how good something is by how much I brought home.  Not a good judgement this time as it came out to about 10 pounds worth of food.  More than half was eaten, so I'll call that a success.


----------



## morgy1 (Mar 10, 2008)

sounds good, got any pics?


----------



## geek with fire (Mar 10, 2008)

Sure!  Here's a shot of the ultimate test (second only to flavor) for any good lasagna (in my most humble Scottish/Welsh/American opinion!)  If the lasagna can be removed and support itself this well, it passes.

I sliced rather thick hunks of the smoked mozz.  A pound on the lower layer and another pound on the upper layer.  I also added a cup of grated smoked parm to the cottage cheese and egg mixture.  And sprinkled the other 2 cups of grated smoked parm on top.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 10, 2008)

looks good Josh,what did she think of the cheese being smoked?


----------

